# How many versions are there.



## Timelypicken (May 24, 2020)

I collect porcelain Ball lid tops because I know there are a bunch of different versions, and I was wondering how many versions there are in all if anybody knows. Sorry for the bad pictures they are hard to take good pictures of. The 3rd one has B72 on it and I was wondering what that meant


----------



## jarsnstuff (May 25, 2020)

Porcelain lined zinc lids were made for about 100 years, by several different manufacturers.  If you're only collecting the liners that came inside Ball zinc lids, you may already be pretty close to everything they made.  However, some of the really old lids come with the company logo (CFJ Co. , Hero Cross, Rosette) embossed in the center of the liner which could expand your collection by quite a bit.

Also, any number embossed in the center of the liner is most likely a mold number


----------



## Timelypicken (May 25, 2020)

jarsnstuff said:


> Porcelain lined zinc lids were made for about 100 years, by several different manufacturers.  If you're only collecting the liners that came inside Ball zinc lids, you may already be pretty close to everything they made.  However, some of the really old lids come with the company logo (CFJ Co. , Hero Cross, Rosette) embossed in the center of the liner which could expand your collection by quite a bit.
> 
> Also, any number embossed in the center of the liner is most likely a mold number


I have one with 5 in the center, and mine either have Boyd’s porcelain or they have no logo. I don’t have a lot of the porcelain liners I know there are several more I don’t have whole


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 25, 2020)

Most liners where made of milkglass. They can be found in foggy aqua, green and blue. Relatively few were actually made of porcelain. As far as dating them exactly it is virtually impossible, though some can give you a ballpark time made by the manufacturers mark.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Timelypicken (May 25, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Most liners where made of milkglass. They can be found in foggy aqua, green and blue. Relatively few were actually made of porcelain. As far as dating them exactly it is virtually impossible, though some can give you a ballpark time made by the manufacturers mark.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I’ve never seen colored ones. I have 2 or 3 porcelain ones


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 25, 2020)

Timelypicken said:


> I’ve never seen colored ones. I have 2 or 3 porcelain ones


Not like cobalt blue or 7up green but more of a milky aqua, blue or green


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 25, 2020)

Google it they should have images.


----------



## Timelypicken (May 25, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> No5 like cobalt blue or 7up green but more of a milky aqua, blue or green


You meant the jars I thought you meant the liners


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 26, 2020)

Timelypicken said:


> You meant the jars I thought you meant the liners


I am about the liners buddy, not the jars.


----------



## Timelypicken (May 26, 2020)

Ok sorry. I can’t find any images of colored ones besides milk colored


----------



## jarsnstuff (May 28, 2020)

Yes, zinc lid liners are made of milk glass.  However the industry has referred to them as "porcelain" since the beginning.  Therefore, I've always considered "milk glass" and "porcelain" to be interchangeable when referring to zinc lids.  

I've seen zinc lid liners in milky aqua, amethyst, bluish and almost clear.  I think it's just the milk glass mixing with whatever color was in a prior batch, so it's not intentional on the manufacturer's part.  I have seen a few amber liners that always seem to have the same design in the center, sort of like the Tudor Rose rosette but not quite.   I don't have an example, nor did I find one in a google search.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 28, 2020)

Timelypicken said:


> Ok sorry. I can’t find any images of colored ones besides milk colored


It is very sutle color in the milkglass liners not a bright blue or green or pink. Just a slight blue, green or pinkish tone. I just saw a lot of ten milkglass liners on Ebay with a blue one in the mix. Not hard to pick up if you know what your looking for. I will try to get a item number later tonight if i can. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 28, 2020)

jarsnstuff said:


> Yes, zinc lid liners are made of milk glass.  However the industry has referred to them as "porcelain" since the beginning.  Therefore, I've always considered "milk glass" and "porcelain" to be interchangeable when referring to zinc lids.
> 
> I've seen zinc lid liners in milky aqua, amethyst, bluish and almost clear.  I think it's just the milk glass mixing with whatever color was in a prior batch, so it's not intentional on the manufacturer's part.  I have seen a few amber liners that always seem to have the same design in the center, sort of like the Tudor Rose rosette but not quite.   I don't have an example, nor did I find one in a google search.


Exactly what I was trying to say. You have a better way with words.


----------



## RoyalRuby (Aug 6, 2020)

jarsnstuff said:


> Yes, zinc lid liners are made of milk glass.  However the industry has referred to them as "porcelain" since the beginning.  Therefore, I've always considered "milk glass" and "porcelain" to be interchangeable when referring to zinc lids.
> 
> I've seen zinc lid liners in milky aqua, amethyst, bluish and almost clear.  I think it's just the milk glass mixing with whatever color was in a prior batch, so it's not intentional on the manufacturer's part.  I have seen a few amber liners that always seem to have the same design in the center, sort of like the Tudor Rose rosette but not quite.   I don't have an example, nor did I find one in a google search.


So, does this mean that the lid liners are made of glass or porcelain?


----------



## DlPsocialcirclega (Aug 6, 2020)

Timelypicken said:


> I collect porcelain Ball lid tops because I know there are a bunch of different versions, and I was wondering how many versions there are in all if anybody knows. Sorry for the bad pictures they are hard to take good pictures of. The 3rd one has B72 on it and I was wondering what that meant


I've been digging up alot of those lids I don't collect them an have no plans for them. If you would like I will save them an mail them to you if you would like?


----------



## Timelypicken (Aug 6, 2020)

RoyalRuby said:


> So, does this mean that the lid liners are made of glass or porcelain?


Porcelain


----------



## Timelypicken (Aug 6, 2020)

DlPsocialcirclega said:


> I've been digging up alot of those lids I don't collect them an have no plans for them. If you would like I will save them an mail them to you if you would like?


I like digging up my bottles rather than buying, thanks for the offer though


----------



## DlPsocialcirclega (Aug 6, 2020)

Timelypicken said:


> Porcelain





Timelypicken said:


> I like digging up my bottles rather than buying, thanks for the offer though


I never said buy them if you want them you are welcome to them if not they go to recycle.


----------



## Timelypicken (Aug 6, 2020)

DlPsocialcirclega said:


> I never said buy them if you want them you are welcome to them if not they go to recycle.


I’m good. Thanks for the offer


----------

